# The image of the new 70D



## Angryoak (Mar 13, 2012)

Check out what looks like twin mic's above the lens. Could it be? and When will it be? that is the real question 8)!


----------



## nicku (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Is this a picture of the new 70D*

that image is a FAKE, a 50D with flip screen and two hidious speakers . i don't thing Canon will drop the current 60D body design.


----------



## Angryoak (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Is this a picture of the new 70D*






The link I initially posted has an infuriating survey pop up


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Is this a picture of the new 70D*

Busted


----------



## SnappyJohn (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Is this a picture of the new 70D*


Yes I do believe the latter image to be the correct image of the new 70D 

Has anyone used one yet?


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Is this a picture of the new 70D*

I think the picture is fake. Look very closely at the speaker/microphone that is on the left (on the viewer's left, camera's right - the one that is relatively closer to the shutter release). Just below it, there is a small arc/part of a circle which is definitely the remnant of the small philips screw after photoshopping.

my 2cents.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Is this a picture of the new 70D*

Its a website designed to lure in inexperienced and unsuspecting visitors. It exists only to make money from advertising, so they publish anything that will bring in visitors.

By linking to them, you are helping. I'd remove it before the admin does.


----------



## preppyak (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Is this a picture of the new 70D*

the 7 is also much thinner than the 0, which is not the case on the 40, 50, or 60D logos. If I had to guess, they took the 7 off the 7D, and the extra thin-ness is from squishing it to fill the gap


----------



## Angryoak (Mar 14, 2012)

This looks like the real thing. Oh I hope so, time to release an enthusiast model for sub $2,000


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 14, 2012)

Angryoak said:


> This looks like the real thing. Oh I hope so, time to release an enthusiast model for sub $2,000



Again, a quick Google image search will sort out the fakes. This is a 7D altered with photoshop as seen below.


----------



## LiSkynden (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Is this a picture of the new 70D*



Angryoak said:


> The link I initially posted has an infuriating survey pop up




I had to register here only to confirm that this image really *IS A FAKE! *
I know it for sure and 100% cause the image is my creation.  I made it when everybody was waiting for 60D ... scroll down this page:
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=9313403#post9313403'

I took the flip out screen and stereo mics from Canon S5 IS. (so they were not suppose to be speakers)
The camera in this image is 50D, if i remember right.

Sorry about this


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 19, 2012)

Also the image shows the mfn button of the 7d/5d3. Could be the xxd series gets a bump in AF performance and modes but doubtful.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Is this a picture of the new 70D*



SnappyJohn said:


> Yes I do believe the latter image to be the correct image of the new 70D
> 
> Has anyone used one yet?



i have a bridge to sell...


----------



## akiskev (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Is this a picture of the new 70D*



LiSkynden said:


> Angryoak said:
> 
> 
> > The link I initially posted has an infuriating survey pop up
> ...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Apr 20, 2012)

I think it could be real, I mean stereo sound from two mics placed right next to each other with no seperation in one design, and then right above the lens with its aperture af IS and zoom handling noises in the other.

Yawn.


----------



## D_Rochat (Apr 21, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I think it could be real, I mean stereo sound from two mics placed right next to each other with no seperation in one design, and then right above the lens with its aperture af IS and zoom handling noises in the other.
> 
> Yawn.








Just in case someone doesn't get it ;D


----------



## hutjeflut (Apr 21, 2012)

cant judge if they are correct but i do hope they fix the button issue of the 60d wich juch feel ackward.
when i press a button on my 450d i feel the click and know i pressed it on the 60d its TO smooth and theres no click like feeling wich confirms the button is pressed.
im not sure why this was done but it bugs me massively.


----------



## stevenrrmanir (Apr 22, 2012)

Angryoak said:


> Check out what looks like twin mic's above the lens. Could it be? and When will it be? that is the real question 8)!



fake from a million miles away - look at the "black" tones in the LCD vs. the black of the body itself - two DIFFERENT shades of blacks... someone was bored and needs to learn better PS skills!


----------



## D_Rochat (Apr 23, 2012)

I thought the image of the 7D on page one was pretty good proof that it was photoshopped..... The other fake 70D with "stereo" mics above the lens is clearly a 50D, again with proof on page one. The dead give away is the front element of the lenses.


----------

